

Google Is Reportedly Testing A Snooze Button (And More) For Gmail - alooPotato
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/02/gmail-snooze/?ncid=rss

======
coreymgilmore
This is very intriguing. I would definitely use the snooze to constantly
remind me of an important email in my 100s. But then again, I might just
snooze 20 or 30 of them and then be bombarded and neglect them again.

